# white cheek turaco's??????



## mcdougle

was just wondering how much white cheeked turaco's go for normaly as i resently saw a pair for 400 quid and a pair 2 cages over for 800 quid was wodering if these are good deals?


----------



## adamntitch

seen one on bird trek for £100


----------



## duffey

At £400 - very expensive!

Usual price in UK is +/- £250 for a pair. Single birds often available at prices from £85 upwards.

Are you sure the pair priced at £800 were White-cheeked?


----------



## mcdougle

for a breeding pair i thought it was a good deal see them for sale in the shops for 8-900 each 

these . . . .


----------



## duffey

Mcdougle

If you know anyone gullible enough to consider a breeding pair of White-Cheek Touracos a bargain at £800 - send them my way! And if you know anyone gullible enough to pay £800 each - how many do they want?

Proven pairs of Red Crested Touracos only fetch £600 - £800.


----------



## mcdougle

i thought it was a good deal because he also had a breeding pair of umbrella cockatoo's for 600 quid and they go for a grand each in the shops lol


----------



## mcdougle

duffey said:


> Mcdougle
> 
> If you know anyone gullible enough to consider a breeding pair of White-Cheek Touracos a bargain at £800 - send them my way! And if you know anyone gullible enough to pay £800 each - how many do they want?
> 
> Proven pairs of Red Crested Touracos only fetch £600 - £800.


 
so that would lead me to belive that the 400 quid pair were unproven and the 800 quid pair were proven lol


----------



## duffey

Umbrella Cockatoos at £600 pair!

Presumably with Cites?

Do me a favour and PM the details of who is offering them! 

Proven pairs of White Cheeked Touracos are only worth £400 per pair max - proven pairs do not command a very high price, they are the commonest Touraco species and the easiest to breed!


----------



## mcdougle

duffey said:


> Umbrella Cockatoos at £600 pair!
> 
> Presumably with Cites?
> 
> Do me a favour and PM the details of who is offering them!
> 
> Proven pairs of White Cheeked Touracos are only worth £400 per pair max - proven pairs do not command a very high price, they are the commonest Touraco species and the easiest to breed!


its no secret its a place called sign of the owl near plymouth he's basicly a whole saler mailny poltry but also a fair amount of owls and parrots and stuff too he supplies endsligh g&l with some if their birds


----------



## Athravan

I paid £150 for my white cheeked touraco. He was a joy to own but a LOT of work which seems to put most people off. Due to the fact they need such a large aviary, and the high requirement for daily fresh fruit (It was costing me £10 a week just to feed him properly) and a lot more cleaning than my parakeet/finch aviary, but they are amazing birds.

Personally if you are getting some touracos I would think long and hard about getting a proven pair, there is no rush to breed, you will struggle to sell the offspring quickly so will want to be sure you have enough space to keep them. If you get them from a breeder at a young age they can actually become very tame, even if kept in an aviary, mine would hand feed and come to me and that made him a lot more manageable, especially when he needed medication! Obviously you may be very experienced with the species and have oodles of space but in that case I think you can get pairs from around the £300 on bird trek but they won't have the advantage of being local to you.

If you are in an area without a lot of soft bill keepers or don't want to travel then I don't think £400 a pair is a bad price if they've been kept correctly, fed the right diet and are in good condition, then I'd consider it fairly reasonable.

If you do decide to look into babies, or other species, I can recommend this breeder - Welcome to Turacos.co.uk here is his for sale page Turacos for sale he sells white cheeked at £175 and has a lot of the rarer species too some of which are absolutely amazing!

He helped me with a lot of husbandry advice via email as well and is a very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly breeder selling top notch touracos, but even he often has yearlings or older for sale.


----------



## peachy7868

*white cheeked turacos*



duffey said:


> At £400 - very expensive!
> 
> Usual price in UK is +/- £250 for a pair. Single birds often available at prices from £85 upwards.
> 
> Are you sure the pair priced at £800 were White-cheeked?


 hi do you know were I can get a pair at the right money please


----------



## mcdougle

Athravan said:


> I paid £150 for my white cheeked touraco. He was a joy to own but a LOT of work which seems to put most people off. Due to the fact they need such a large aviary, and the high requirement for daily fresh fruit (It was costing me £10 a week just to feed him properly) and a lot more cleaning than my parakeet/finch aviary, but they are amazing birds.
> 
> Personally if you are getting some touracos I would think long and hard about getting a proven pair, there is no rush to breed, you will struggle to sell the offspring quickly so will want to be sure you have enough space to keep them. If you get them from a breeder at a young age they can actually become very tame, even if kept in an aviary, mine would hand feed and come to me and that made him a lot more manageable, especially when he needed medication! Obviously you may be very experienced with the species and have oodles of space but in that case I think you can get pairs from around the £300 on bird trek but they won't have the advantage of being local to you.
> 
> If you are in an area without a lot of soft bill keepers or don't want to travel then I don't think £400 a pair is a bad price if they've been kept correctly, fed the right diet and are in good condition, then I'd consider it fairly reasonable.
> 
> If you do decide to look into babies, or other species, I can recommend this breeder - Welcome to Turacos.co.uk here is his for sale page Turacos for sale he sells white cheeked at £175 and has a lot of the rarer species too some of which are absolutely amazing!
> 
> He helped me with a lot of husbandry advice via email as well and is a very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly breeder selling top notch touracos, but even he often has yearlings or older for sale.





peachy7868 said:


> hi do you know were I can get a pair at the right money please


 
peaches the link to this website from athravan is a good place to look :2thumb:


----------



## peachy7868

*white cheeked turcaos*



Athravan said:


> I paid £150 for my white cheeked touraco. He was a joy to own but a LOT of work which seems to put most people off. Due to the fact they need such a large aviary, and the high requirement for daily fresh fruit (It was costing me £10 a week just to feed him properly) and a lot more cleaning than my parakeet/finch aviary, but they are amazing birds.
> 
> Personally if you are getting some touracos I would think long and hard about getting a proven pair, there is no rush to breed, you will struggle to sell the offspring quickly so will want to be sure you have enough space to keep them. If you get them from a breeder at a young age they can actually become very tame, even if kept in an aviary, mine would hand feed and come to me and that made him a lot more manageable, especially when he needed medication! Obviously you may be very experienced with the species and have oodles of space but in that case I think you can get pairs from around the £300 on bird trek but they won't have the advantage of being local to you.
> 
> If you are in an area without a lot of soft bill keepers or don't want to travel then I don't think £400 a pair is a bad price if they've been kept correctly, fed the right diet and are in good condition, then I'd consider it fairly reasonable.
> 
> If you do decide to look into babies, or other species, I can recommend this breeder - Welcome to Turacos.co.uk here is his for sale page Turacos for sale he sells white cheeked at £175 and has a lot of the rarer species too some of which are absolutely amazing!
> 
> He helped me with a lot of husbandry advice via email as well and is a very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly breeder selling top notch touracos, but even he often has yearlings or older for sale.


hi i would like somone to be honest are they messey and hard to 
keep and are they deer to keep and feeed them some say you get
poultry pellets you can give them someone else said they eat dog 
food can u please tell me a day what u fed them and are they messy
mate i keep lorikeets just fancy a pair but would like someone who
has kept them to say what they are like thanks


----------

